
Code versus Data - UkiahSmith
https://theartofmachinery.com/2016/06/21/code_vs_data.html
======
zerogvt
Brilliant point of view. I too, am slowly coming to the realization that a
mixed mode of paradigms is actually better and _simpler_ to attack composite
problems. Attacking everything with code (OOP gravitates to that approach IMO)
has its strengths but I see people over engineer there trying to solve
problems where just a different way of thinking would produce a simpler, more
robust and easier to maintain solution.

